# Low-carb diet



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Am wondering if anyone eats a low-carb diet to try and control their ibs? If so, how low, how successful have you been and what do you eat exxactly? I am also trying to control my blood glucose due to Diabetes and really struggle with trying to accommodate my ibs(d) as my understanding is that carbs are good for the ibs. All help and opinions gratefully received.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

im glad i saw your post i cured my IBS-D and obesity and fixed my cell's insulin resistance on the atkins diet.it took me along time to fully heal my damaged stomach but atkins did it. and now it is 100% healed in everyway i don't suffer from IBS-D at all as long as i eat my safe foods.here is a few extra tips to add onto the atkins diet.don't overcook your food. and with that being said foods like giant whole thanks giveing turkeys cooked in the oven and obviously left in there for along time to fully cook should be avoided because they are overcooked.don't cook with vegetable oils they burn to easily. use unsalted butter to cook with.don't eat any dairy except for the most hard types of cheese and butter.don't eat any soy or aspartame.don't eat too much fiber. to much fiber hurts my gut i just eat the top flower parts on broccoli. thats where all the vitamins are anyways.now here is a few links to help get you started on atkins.http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/atkins-low-carb-dieting-faqs/6781-what-foods-can-eaten-induction.htmlhttp://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/atkins-low-carb-dieting-faqs/http://www.biblelife.org/ketosis.htmlearn the diet before starting it. you can always ask for help at there forums also you being a type 2 diabetic are you on cholesterol lower meds? you should get off of them. cholesterol drugs are useless and deadly. this link will explain why.note: theres 1 popup at that link but it's safe it just asks for your email just put in any fake email to get past the popup.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/08/10/making-sense-of-your-cholesterol-numbers.aspxso in short your body needs to heal that inflammation. cause inflammation is something that can cause heart disease. and not cholesterol. but rather your body uses cholesterol to heal inflammation.since you are a type 2 diabetic you will have much more inflammation than the average person. so i need to tell you what is most likely going to happen when you start the atkins diet so you don't get confused.for the first 2-4 months your cholesterol will go through the roof to heal the inflammation. then by the 6-9th month your cholesterol should be alot lower or even at normal levels. type 2 diabetics bodies take longer to heal inflammation and that is why the cholesterol needs to stay high in the blood longer to get the job done.remember cholesterol does not cause heart attacks. but inflammation does. and your body is healing that inflammation by raiseing the cholesterol in your blood.thats why cholesterol lowering meds are soo deadly. there not only useless but they also prevent your bodies natural healing process.note: if you have already been eating low carb, high fat then the time to get normal cholesterol will be shorter.here is a short 2 min 35 sec long video showing where the saturated fat being bad for you myth came from.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8WA5wcaHp4&feature=relatedalso here at this link.http://research-jobs-in-germany.com/51200/2010-08-12-researchers-at-tum-are-on-the-trail-of-causes-of-irritable-bowel-syndrome,sourcePageId=12290.htmldiscovered mini-inflammations in the mucosa of the gut, which upset the sensitive balance of the bowel and are accompanied by sensitization of the enteric nervous system.my stomach basically got better everyday on atkins. but it seemed to take me 6 months to fully heal my stomach on atkins. but thats how long on average for a person to heal all there inflammation + then have cholesterol go to normal levels as well. so maybe there is a connection? but im sure there is alot more too it than just that but it's something.anyways hope this information helps take care


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Diet varies and for people with IBS-D in a small clinical trial a low carb diet seemed to reduce symptoms.While the fiber can help some people, other people get more gas from starches than their body can handle and limiting those seems to do them a lot of good.


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

I have now been on the low carb diet for one month, and yes, it does work quite well. I was on the low-FODMAP diet before, but between the two I find the low-carb diet to be more efficient. With the low-FODMAPs diet, I still could have urges, especially when under stressful conditions. This has disappeared.Edit: To be more precise, I eat no more than 70g of carbs a day (I took this number from life without bread, a book about an Austrian doctor who cures various illnesses including Crohn's with the low-carb diet). It's not hard to follow it, and I think I wouldn't be able to cope with Atkins (20g of carbs per day)


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried the Paleo diet, which is similarwww.marksdailyapple.comI had some improvement, but it turned out I was triggered by FODMAP foods, so that diet has worked better for me.However, Mark's website was a huge inspiration and source of recipes, etc. You might find it helpful.Three problems I had on the Paleo diet: dehydration and Potassium deficiency (I think because I continued to have diarrhea and the low carb diet reduced water retention) this caused a lot of muscle cramping. And kidney stones. I get Uric Acid stones and the diet was high in Purines which increase Uric acid levels in the body. (purine table here: http://www.acumedico.com/purine.htm) this is more common in Diabetics as well.


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

It's true that one has to drink a lot during a low-carb diet. Carbs actually help store water in the body. On my side, FODMAPs did work, but low-carb is even better.


----------



## kjones233 (Jan 23, 2012)

just eat less carbs or avoid white carbs..


----------



## Bressen (Jan 30, 2012)

All posts are nice and informative. Low carb diet is best for weight lose. I have done this diet for losing my weight and now i am slim and smart. Anyway good topic to discuss and i like it. Keep it up.


----------

